# Empfehlung Werkzeugwagen



## duc-mo (6. Januar 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich muss endlich Ordnung in meinem Werkzeugchaos schaffen. Aktuell ist Alles in vielen kleinen Kartons, Kistchen und Kästen verteilt und man ist ständig am Suchen, Laufen, Kramen und Umschichten um das gewünschte Werkzeug von der Rumpelkammer zum Bike zu bekommen...

Der ganze Kram fürs Fahrrad und sonstige "Metallarbeiten" soll jetzt in einem klassischen Werkstattwagen Platz finden. Ich war schon in ein paar Baumärkten und alles was ich mir da anschauen konnte war mehr als windig oder besser gesagt einfach nur billig!!! 

1000 und mehr für nen Profiwagen von Stahlwille, Gedore oder Hazet werde ich aber definitiv auch nicht ausgeben. Dafür würde ich mir eher ein paar nette Parts fürs Bike anschaffen... 

Ich suche nen standfesten, robusten Wagen mit ca. 7 unterschiedlich hohen Schubladen. Ne ordentlich Arbeitsfläche wäre auch noch gut. 3-500 wären schon drin, aber ich bin auch realistisch...

Könnt Ihr mir was empfehlen???

mfG Jan


----------



## [email protected] (6. Januar 2013)

Die ganzen Werkstattwagen ausn Baumarkt kannste wirklich vergessen.

Ich habe mir einen gebrauchten Super Caddy von Elora gekauft.Optisch nicht mehr hübsch,aber bei 300 mit verschiedensten Markenwerkzeugen gefüllt.
http://www.mercateo.com/p/C706-1220...r_Caddy_leer_mit_Trennbleche_ELORA_1220L.html 

Neu sind vor allen die MEtec-Wagen interessant.
Gut verarbeitet,wird auch mit Würth Label verkauft.
http://www.tbs-aachen.de/Metec_Werk...60/Metec_60070_Werkstattwagen_i3142_45239.htm

Von Hazet, Stahlwille,Projahnetc.gibt es richtig feine Sachen,aber für den normalonicht bazahlbar.

Der Super Caddy von Elora ist schon nicht schlecht,einzig die einzelnen Schubladen habe keine Schließmechanismus,was bei schrägen Boden nervt.
An meinem ist noch ein kleiner Schraubstock dran und einige extra Halterungen für Werkzeug,bein einem gebrauchtist die Hemmschwelle für Modifikationen nicht so groß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AM_Heizer (6. Januar 2013)

Hi duc-mo ,

habe mir vor kurzem eine Werkbank der Fa. Küpper gekauft. Diese ist so im Preissegment von ca. 350 euro angesiedelt. 
Qualität und Verarbeitung finde ich bis jetzt sehr gut.....
Werkstattwagen gibt es auch von diesem Hersteller, nach schneller Suche habe ich den :

http://www.werkstattprofi24.de/Kuep...bar_mit_6_Schubladen_inkl_Ordnungssystem.html

mal ausgegraben.  

Grüße alex


----------



## ogni (6. Januar 2013)

http://eshop.hoffmann-group.com/index.php?SIDex=70efdf2ec9b086079795c442636b55fb

die garant dinger sind ganz ok


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (6. Januar 2013)

Bei ebay gibt's auch ein sehr breites Sortiment. Um die 200â¬ wird fÃ¼r die Hobbywerkstatt vermutlich reichen. Nachdem ich mich mit den BlechkÃ¤sten auch nicht wirklich anfreunden konnte, habe ich eine Werkbank mit ein paar SchubkÃ¤sten, einer dicken Buchenplatte und Schraubstock selbst gebaut. Falls dir sowas SpaÃ macht, bekommst du etwas sehr stabiles und bleibst preislich auch um die 200â¬.


----------



## duc-mo (7. Januar 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

erst mal danke für die Infos. An Würth hatte ich gar nicht gedacht, da bekommt mein Vater Prozente insofern werd ich da mal als erstes nachfragen...

Es soll übrigens wirklich ein Werkstattwagen werden. Mit einer selbst gebauten, festen Werkbank kann ich nichts anfangen...


----------



## Der Physiker (7. Januar 2013)

Ich habe seit einigen Jahren diesen hier:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/GEDORE-METEC...erker_Werkstattausrüstung&hash=item4aad0ea133
Mein Vater hat ein Baumarktteil von daher sei mir der Vergleich gestattet:
Vorteile Gedore 
steht Stabiler auch wenn alle Schubladen ausgezogen sind
Schubladen mit vollauszug
Schubladen schlieÃen einzeln und sicher 
Schubladen gehen leichter
Auch voll bestÃ¼ckt gut zu bewegen.
Nachteile Gedore:
Preis (wobei der vor ein paar jahren noch Ã¼ber 100 â¬ billiger war.)


----------



## Der Physiker (7. Januar 2013)

Gemeldet


----------



## Enrgy (7. Januar 2013)

wenn der spambot wenisgtens einen link zu nem werkzeugwagen hätte


----------



## duc-mo (28. Januar 2013)

So, kurzes Update um das Thema hier ab zu schlieÃen... 

Es ist der WÃ¼rth M7 geworden, fÃ¼r knapp Ã¼ber 300â¬ kann man nicht meckern und die 52kg sprechen fÃ¼r sich, das Teil ist mehr als ausreichend fÃ¼r nen Hobbyschrauber. Im Vergleich sind die 200â¬ Baumarktdinger echt ein schlechter Witz.

Beim M7 lÃ¤Ãt sich immer nur eine Schublade gleichzeitig Ã¶ffnen, der Wagen ist abschlieÃbar, die Schubladen lassen sich mit Systemeinteilungen strukturieren, die obere Ablage sorgt auch fÃ¼r Ordnung und die Standfestigkeit ist Ã¼ber jeden Zweifel erhaben. Mir wars auÃerdem wichtig, dass der Wagen nicht all zu groÃ ist, weil meine Rumpelkammer recht klein ist. Trotzdem ist erstaunlich was da alles rein paÃt!

Ich war im WÃ¼rth Shop und hab mir vier unterschiedliche Modelle angesehen. Die M-Serie macht auf mich den besten Eindruck und stand nicht mal ganz oben auf der Preisskala...

Ich hab den Wagen zwar erst ein paar Tage, aber bis jetzt gibts rein gar nichts zu meckern!!!


----------



## wurzelhoppser (28. Januar 2013)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich muss endlich Ordnung in meinem Werkzeugchaos schaffen. Aktuell ist Alles in vielen kleinen Kartons, Kistchen und Kästen verteilt und man ist ständig am Suchen, Laufen, Kramen und Umschichten um das gewünschte Werkzeug von der Rumpelkammer zum Bike zu bekommen...
> 
> ...


Ich glaub damit bis Du bestens bedient,eigendlich das beste auf dem Markt.
http://www.hazet.de/produkte/online-katalog/
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duc-mo (28. Januar 2013)

Wie ich es liebe, wenn Leute antworten die nur den Eingangspost gelesen haben...


----------



## falloutt (7. Juli 2013)

Würth ist cool, Spitzenmarke 

Hatte auch so eine ähnliche, ist mir aber nach 4 Jahren irgendwie angerostet, so dass ich sie ersetzen musste. 

Kleiner Tipp: Die von Rau sind nicht schlecht. Habe jetzt eine schon 6 Jahre lang und sie sieht wie neu aus. Diese meine ich: http://www.rau-gmbh.de/wDeutsch/pages/produkte/index.php?IdTreeGroup=324&navLevel=2 ... Kann ich wirklich nur weiterempfelen. 

Melde Dich mal wieder und sag uns, ob sie bei Dir auch eingerostet ist. Bei mir waren konkret die Schublaben irgendwie hin.


----------



## Roman12 (14. August 2013)

Hallo,
damit hab ich mich auch lange rumschlagen müssen. Im Endeffekt hat mein Dad mir einfach seinen alten Werkzeugwagen überlassen. Er hat seinen Werkzeugwagen bei Firmenbedarf Discount bestellt - seiner Aussage gute Qualität zu günstigen Preisen. 
Ich kann auf jeden Fall bestätigen, dass das Teil robust ist und einige Jahre hält, ich bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## OliverB (14. August 2013)

egal was für einen Werkstattwagen du nimmst, nach zwei Jahren sieht es da drin aus wie bei Hempels unterm Sofa 
Ich habe einen billige Karre aus der Männerboutique genommen und das verbleibende Geld in Gedore und Elora investiert. Es gilt wie immer; die inneren Werte zählen


----------



## Robert81 (9. Februar 2015)

Hallo duc-mo,

ich hätte da eine kleine Empfehlung für dich, allerdings liegt es über deiner preislichen Vorstellung. Trotzdem ist die Qualität ziemlich gut und meiner Meinung nach sind die Werkzeugwägen von Riedel preiswert.
http://riedel-systeme.de/produkte/B040401--Werkzeugwagen
http://riedel-systeme.de/produkte/B040401--Werkzeugwagen

MfG Robert


----------



## Wayne_ (9. Februar 2015)

Robert81 schrieb:


> Hallo duc-mo,
> 
> ich hätte da eine kleine Empfehlung für dich, allerdings liegt es über deiner preislichen Vorstellung. Trotzdem ist die Qualität ziemlich gut und meiner Meinung nach sind die Werkzeugwägen von Riedel preiswert.
> http://riedel-systeme.de/produkte/B040401--Werkzeugwagen
> ...


Und dafür hast du dich extra angemeldet???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xrated (9. Februar 2015)

Nach 2 Jahren
Riecht nach Schleichwerbung


----------



## --- (10. Februar 2015)

Robert81 schrieb:


> Trotzdem ist die Qualität ziemlich gut und meiner Meinung nach sind die Werkzeugwägen von Riedel preiswert.



"Ziemlich gut" ist für diesen Preis etwas wenig. Die Teile machen auf mich einen eher billigen Eindruck. Kann man als Privatmensch bei Riedel überhaupt einkaufen?


----------



## duc-mo (10. Februar 2015)

Wie in Post Nr. 10 schon geschrieben, ist es vor ziemlich genau zwei Jahren ein Wagen von Würth geworden...


----------



## Nugman (12. Februar 2015)

Und wie schlägt sich der Würth nach 2 Jahren? Bist Du immernoch zufrieden?


----------



## duc-mo (12. Februar 2015)

Tip Top, wie oben beschrieben. Der Wagen hat alles an Werkzeug geschluckt das ich so rumfliegen hatte und hat meine Erwartungen voll erfüllt. Mir fällt nichts ein, was man hätte besser machen können!


----------



## Thebike69 (13. August 2017)

Hallo, das Thema ist schon über zwei Jahre alt. Daher starte ich neu hier. Hätte gerne einen Werkzeugwagen denn ich einfach aus dem Keller in denn Hof (arbeite lieber bei Tageslicht wie im Keller unter LED Röhre) bekomme und auch etwas reingeht außer Werkzeuge auch Kleinteile ,Öle und Fette fürs Bike. 
Gebraucht würde ich da schon so 150€ investieren. 
Was habt ihr so für Vorschläge 
Als Werkzeugkiste nutze ich diese



für unterwegs.


----------



## Bench (13. August 2017)

Thebike69 schrieb:


> aus dem Keller in denn Hof


ähm, du weißt aber, was solche Werkzeugwagen wiegen?
Solange es da nicht ebenerdig rausgeht oder ein Aufzug verbaut ist, geht des net.


----------



## duc-mo (13. August 2017)

Hast du nen Fahrstuhl im Haus? Mein Würth Werkstattwagen ist ist VIEL zu schwer um den regelmäßig in ein anderes Stockwerk zu tragen!

Ohne Fahrstuhl bleibt in meinen Augen nur die gute alte Werkzeugkiste. Es gibt ja stapelbare Systeme die man auf nen Rollwagen stellen kann... Wenn der Fahrstuhl vorhanden ist, dann sehe erkenne ich aber keine spezielle Anforderung in deiner Fragestellung...


----------



## Deleted 173968 (13. August 2017)

Thebike69 schrieb:


> ...Hätte gerne einen Werkzeugwagen ...
> Gebraucht würde ich da schon so 150€ investieren.
> ...


https://www.aldi-sued.de/de/angebot...100817/ps/p/workzone-werkstattwagen-10082017/
Aldi Süd, neu für € 159,-


----------



## Thebike69 (13. August 2017)

Leider kein Fahrstuhl, die Hütte ist über 100 Jahre und ich Wohne mitten in einer Stadt. Die Garage ist zum Schrauben nicht so gut geeignet .
Ich habe soviel Werkzeug nach dem Tod meines Vaters bekommen das ich einen Teil in der Garage,Keller und in der Werkzeugkiste für unterwegs habe. Ich habe mir soetwas in der Art vorgestellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## D0wnhill (13. August 2017)

Zu empfehlen aus dem KFZ Bereich sind Werkstattwagen der Marke Kraftwelle ( Also nicht top notch,aber ok für den Preis ).
Echt ganz ok,und wenn man einen ohne Werkzeug bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen findet bestimmt Preis / Leistung auch gut.

PS: Oder auch mal bei Gedore und Hazet gucken


----------



## ArSt (15. August 2017)

Thebike69 schrieb:


> das ich einen Teil in der Garage,Keller und in der Werkzeugkiste für unterwegs habe.


Hier passt alles rein:




Weiß jetzt blos nicht, ob's den auch gebraucht für 150.- gibt...


----------



## xrated (15. August 2017)

Thebike69 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir soetwas in der Art vorgestellt
> Anhang anzeigen 633229 Anhang anzeigen 633230



Das hat aber nix mit Werkstattwagen zu tun


----------



## Bench (16. August 2017)

ArSt schrieb:


> Hier passt alles rein:


Viel intressanter finde ich den Datumsstempel des Bildes.


----------



## duc-mo (16. August 2017)

Bench schrieb:


> Viel intressanter finde ich den Datumsstempel des Bildes.



Das Bild ist halt im Nachgang beschnitten. Der "Fotograf" hats einfach faustdick hinter den Ohren...


----------



## memphis35 (16. August 2017)

Das ist der ehemals verschwundene Werkzeugwagen vom Doc


----------

